# My Wade Animal Figurines



## debodun (Apr 19, 2021)

More about the company here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wade_Ceramics


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Remy (Apr 19, 2021)

Sweet.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2021)

I think they were the reason that we drank Red Rose Tea!

We had the ark, similar to this one, and my mother used to put it out at Christmas with a selection of the animals.







I'm not sure if the ark was purchased or given away with some sort of proof of purchase.

Nice memory!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)

Beautiful, Deb!

Aunt Bea. I thought I recognized them! I remember them so well!


----------

